# Ford 5000 fuel problems



## ford1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Bought Ford 5000 gas tractor last fall.Ran with choke half out last winter.This summer checked all filters.Then changed fuel pump.then I had too much fuel carb. Was running over. Had carb. Overhauled.Old float was busted.Still won't run right.seems like too much pressure at carb. it keeps running over.Any ideas would be appreciated .


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy ford1,

That should be a Holley carb on your tractor. About 45 years old. Are you experiencing carb flooding only when the tractor is running, or does it flood also when the engine is not running? 

The pump pressure should only be about 2-3 psi. The pump can overrun the needle valve if it is higher that +/- 3 psi. These modern day Chinese-made pumps can be part of the problem. You might try by-passing the pump and see how it goes.

The float setting may be off. I understand Holley carbs require settings within 1/32" tolerance. I do not know what your setting should be. You will need to consult a manual.

I put a rebuild kit in a Holley carb a few years back and had an immediate flooding problem with the new needle valve. I put the old needle back in it and solved the problem. The valve seat is in the body of the carb. What I surmised from this experience is that the valve seat was worn to conform to the old needle valve, and the new needle couldn't seal.

Lastly, you might consider biting the bullet and buying a new Zenith carb.


----------



## ford1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks 6 bales. Looked into zenith carb. They are $450 Saving that as last resort.put old fuel pump back on today.Tractor is running well ..but fuel pump seems to be weeping. next step .Will do as you suggest and bypass fuel pump


----------

